# Hi



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello who wants to talk abt chickens because I’m super bored and also don’t take a day to reply


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

What do your chickens eat for breakfast?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LC, why are you posting in the middle of the night when most of us are sleeping?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yeah really- most of us are up at daybreak for obvious reasons- we have to get to bed early!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LC, why are you posting in the middle of the night when most of us are sleeping?


Different time zone maybe


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yeah really- most of us are up at daybreak for obvious reasons- we have to get to bed early!


Haha I do stay up until midnight sometimes


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What do your chickens eat for breakfast?


Chicken food and mealworms and I sometimes share my breakfast with them


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Chicken food and mealworms and I sometimes share my breakfast with them


Wow, that's nice. They must be spoiled!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, that's nice. They must be spoiled!


Lol yeah I got a 40 dollar 3 pound of mealworms for 3 chickens lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Lol yeah I got a 40 dollar 3 pound of mealworms for 3 chickens lol


That's a lot of money.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

For some reason all my chickens jate meal worms but they love fruits oatmeal ans seeds also bread


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That's a lot of money.


Yea


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> For some reason all my chickens jate meal worms but they love fruits oatmeal ans seeds also bread


Ooh my chickens don’t like seeds


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Someone continue the chat please!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Someone continue the chat please!


Ok um have any of you made this past for yoir chicken beacuse mine are in love with it. The recipe is 2 stoons of flour one spoon of organic brown sugar mix with water


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Also my adults love ginger alot. Ginger and ice treats


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Crap i woke small fri up now she is peeping loudly and probably going to wake everyone up


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Notice you kept the discussion going but the one that asked for more discussion stopped talking?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Ok um have any of you made this past for yoir chicken beacuse mine are in love with it. The recipe is 2 stoons of flour one spoon of organic brown sugar mix with water


Nope never heard of it


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Also my adults love ginger alot. Ginger and ice treats


Oh wow my chickens never tried ginger


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Crap i woke small fri up now she is peeping loudly and probably going to wake everyone up


Who is small fri


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd be concerned about the flour. It can wad up in the crop and block it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'd be concerned about the flour. It can wad up in the crop and block it.


I don’t give them that


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you're careful.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh wow my chickens never tried ginger


Mine just are in love all this stuff


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'd be concerned about the flour. It can wad up in the crop and block it.


I have never had a issues with ceop build up with the because of how much water i put in. But i did lose a chicken to sour crop. Rest in peace moo.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Who is small fri


My little 5 day old chick


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> My little 5 day old chick


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Notice you kept the discussion going but the one that asked for more discussion stopped talking?


I know, so weird.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chick named small fri said:


> I have never had a issues with ceop build up with the because of how much water i put in. But i did lose a chicken to sour crop. Rest in peace moo.


I have a chicken named Moo too.


----------

